# Pan Seared Scallops with a Blackberry-Red Wine Reduction



## ironchef (Jul 8, 2005)

Enjoy this while fresh blackberries are in season. You can use frozen blackberries if you cannot get the fresh ones, although the flavor won't be exactly the same.

*Pan Seared Scallops with a Blackberry-Red Wine Reduction*

*Yield: 4 Servings*

*Ingredients:*

*For the Scallops*:
20 ea. U-10 Scallops
4 Tbsp. Olive Oil
Kosher Salt 
Fresh Cracked Pepper

*For the Sauce*:
1 1/2 c. Fresh Blackberries
1 1/2 c. Pinot Noir or other medium/light bodied red wine
3 Tbsp. White Granulated Sugar
1/2 c. Chicken Stock
2 sprigs, Fresh Thyme
2 Bay Leaves
2 shallots, chopped
1 tsp. Fresh Ginger, finely chopped
6 Tbsp. Unsalted Butter, 4 Tbsp. of it kept cold
Kosher Salt to taste

*Method*:

In a sauce pan, heat 2 Tbsp. of the butter and saute the shallots and ginger until the shallots turn translucent, about 3-4 minutes. Add the wine, stock, blackberries, sugar, thyme, and bay leaves, bring to a boil. Decrease to a light simmer, and reduce the liquid by two-thirds. It should become thicker and a bit syrupy. Transfer to a blender and puree until smooth, but becareful of the hot liquid. Strain through a chinois lined with cheesecloth into another saucepan, and whisk in the 4 Tbsp. of butter, 1 Tbsp. at a time until alll of it is incorporated in the sauce. Season to taste with kosher salt and keep warm.

In a saute pan, add 2 Tbsp. of Olive Oil and heat until lightly smoking. Season both sides of the scallops with kosher salt and pepper, and add to the pan. Do not add more than 8-10 scallops at a time. Sear on both sides until a golden brown crust develops and the scallops are about medium doneness, approximately 2 minutes per side. Wash the pan and use new oil for the second batch, or use a new pan. Serve immediately with the Blackberry-Red Wine Sauce.


----------

